# Gas Tank Painting



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello guys Can anyone recommend a paint to be used on the outside of a gas tank? My tanks in good condition but needed a good cleaning and repainting. What has worked for others and what prep should I do to the tank? Thanks :seeya:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I used Eastwood's Tank Tone. It has zinc particles in it to replicate the original finish. I don't think it is exact but looks very nice when done. They also sell a cleaner called PRE that removes all residue for good adhesion.
CAUTION.......buy a cheap ($20-25) 3M paint mask. The fumes and zinc in the paint are quite noxious to breathe.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen guy take tanks to radiator shops and have them boiled out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I use "Red coat" inside my tank to seal them internally, works great and seals all pinholes, also takes a hit and doesn't delaminate. Available at O'reilly's and elsewhere, good stuff and preserves your tank and prevents in tank rust, like Por-15.
New tanks are pretty when you buy them in bare metal, but you do need paint, so paint them as too many projects stated above.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*Por 15*

Would you suggest a product such as Por-15 for the outside of the tank? :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

369GTO said:


> Would you suggest a product such as Por-15 for the outside of the tank? :confused


POR 15 was initially a rust stop/converter product designed for rusty parts. They may have a rust preventive primer now. If there isn't any rust on the tank, I wouldn't worry about it. If you decide to use a rust preventive product under the Eastwood, call them for compatibility first. They'd probably tell you not to use anything but THEIR rust stop tho...:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

369GTO said:


> Would you suggest a product such as Por-15 for the outside of the tank? :confused


Etching primer, then paint and the tank will last for years without issues. Por-15 would be great on a northern daily driver, but not required for a limited use vehicle. The new unpainted tanks will look good for years on a show car, but you may have to paint in the future if it starts to rust as mine did...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

as someone building the northern daily driver -I coated the tank with por-15


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that looks really artificial, but durable.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Crusty, I like the rear sump addition, guess you got some big plans for power to need that, I like!~


----------



## Eastwood Company (Apr 7, 2010)

We sell a tank sealer kit as well: Gas Tank Sealer Kits as the exterior tank tone that someone already mentioned. The paint sticks pretty well to most CLEAN surfaces (so it may work with POR), although we haven't tested the 2 together so I couldn't say for sure their compatibility.

-Matt/EW


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, now see what I started by toting their products. We have a new supporting vendor. I should be on commission....:lol:


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I was wondering were all gas tanks on 68 gto's coated with zinc or painted. Mine is original and appears to be natural metal on the top. The rust on the tank has been removed. Does anyone have any thoughts on should i paint it or clear it.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used spray can Rustoleum primer and SEM aluminum color on my tank. Honestly, I prefer the look of the bare metal, but this was a cheap and easy alternative. I don't have too many miles on my Lemans, so I can't say how durable it is.


----------

